# T-shirt fuzz



## TulsaTshirts (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm printing white ink on Next Level 1540 (black) t-shirts, and every time I pass over it with the squeegee I get little fuzzies come up on the shirt. I've had it happen over the years on a much lower level, but this is on all of them. Is there a trick to getting rid of these little fuzzies? 

It's like I'm rearranging all the t-shirt lint on them.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Use a lint roller.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I've seen heat pressing suggested before as a way to get the fuzz to lay down, but probably best to roll it first to remove any loose fuzz.


I've been printing on 100% cotton NL for a while and haven't noticed much fuzz. However, I recently picked up some samples of their tri-blend and cotton/poly garments, and there was a noticeable amount of fuzz on all of them. I'm not sure if this goes hand-in-hand with blends, or what.


----------



## TulsaTshirts (Feb 22, 2012)

We've tried to pre-roll with lint roller. No help. We've tried the heat press. It was ok, but all the fuzz that was being pulled up around the letters became white "tails" around the text we're printing.

Also saw on a different thread to flood heavy and print light. Also didn't work.

Just thought someone might have a fabulous trick to this. We've been printing the same art with the same screens on a different brand (same color) of shirts for a couple days. This just happened when we switched to the NL.


----------



## halfashirt (Dec 17, 2007)

http://m.actionengineering.com/cat-223-1-1420/delinting-kits.htm


----------



## halfashirt (Dec 17, 2007)

How Does it Work?
Spray a light coating of adhesive (not included) on your two Teflon coated screens. Place onto Head #1. Use a Roller Squeegee to get the best contact with the garment. Any and all loose threads and lint balls will be picked up by the screen. When it gets dirty, your second screen is ready to use and minimizes downtime. The laminated Teflon film on the screen makes it very quick and easy to clean and reuse. Eliminates the lint in screen problem.

You can also try a clear base!


----------

